# Buffed vs. Titanic



## dedennis (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Diesen Thread habe ich bewusst hier gepostet da ich nicht im ganzen Buffed-Portal mich rumtreibe.
Ich wollte mich mal etwas über das ganze hier auslassen, da es mich solangsam echt ankotzt.
Leider kommt hier irgendwie nichts mehr vernünftiges zu stande.
Im Forum wird nur über "Item-Codes" und "ist ROM besser als WOW"??? diskutiert. 
Haben die Forum-Mods Urlaub?????
Das ständige geflamme is ja nimmer normal!!! Normaler weise verweist man auf das Thema wo es schon gibt und dann wird der Thread geschlossen! Aber das scheint ja hier nicht mehr der Fall zu sein.
Dann ständig diese blöden Werbenews und die wichtigen News wie z.B. Serverwartung, Patchnotes, Events usw. werden ignoriert. Sendet man dann noch News ein, weil ja Buffed nur noch Werbung machen kann, werden diese nichtmal bearbeitet.

Naja es scheint ja auch wichtiger zu sein ein Portal für "Star Trek Online" zu machen weil irgend jemand in der Redaktion Trekie ist. Ich denke es gibt bessere Spiele die auch eher Erscheinen um die man sich zuerst kümmern sollte.
Aber ist wohl wichtiger sich um Sachen zu kümmern die es noch gar nicht gibt, als um die wo schon da sind!!!

Ist ja auch egal das im ROM-Portal schon seit wochen ein Grafikfehler bei den Guides ist, das die Addons veraltet sind und das viele gute Addons erst gar nicht drin sind.
Ich weis ja nicht genau wie es in anderen Portalen ist aber von WOW weis ich, dass da genau das selbe mit den Addons ist.

Wenn Buffed keine Lust hat sich um ein Portal zu kümmern sollen sie auch keines machen. 

Der Support ist auch Prima! Ich warte jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen auf eine Antwort warum meine ROM Chars nicht im Profil sind.

Buffed war mal echt gut, aber das ist schon etwas länger her, als Buffed noch das Protal für Online-Spiele war. Jetzt ist ist das Portal für Werbung und für Kaffeetassen für 15€! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor jetzt wieder geflammt wird: "Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich steh dazu!" 


Für Rechtschreibfehler entschuldige ich mich im Vorraus!


----------



## Königmarcus (2. Juli 2009)

*** ***

Wenn dich das stört, das im Forum zuviel "Unsinn" geschrieben wird oder langweilige News verfasst werden, dann würd ich sagen, dass du erstmal nicht auf die Seite guckst.
Ausserdem muss man doch davon ausgehen, dass es bei einem Portal für Onlinespiele immer die Frage geben wird welches MMO jetzt besser ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedennis (2. Juli 2009)

so dann sag mal wo aktuelles über ROM steht du Besserwisser


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Juli 2009)

Gotteslästerung? Und das in der Kirche?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ziehe deine Konsequenz daraus und suche dir ein anderes Portal. Es ist hier nicht mehr möglich, als Einzelner was zu bewegen. Dazu ist die COMUTEC Media AG zu groß. Alle Unternehmen die etwas größer werden, verlieren den Blick für den kleinen Mann.


----------



## dedennis (2. Juli 2009)

Versuchen kann man es ja!


----------



## Königmarcus (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hab nichts über aktuelle RoM-News gesagt,.. nur über langweilige News von anderen MMOs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedennis (2. Juli 2009)

dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt! ich meine halt das im ROM-Portal fast nur Werbung als News kommt und relevante News nicht


----------



## skeggmikill (2. Juli 2009)

@Dedennis: Sehr gut geschrieben! Im Gegensatz dazu waren die beiden nachfolgenden Beiträge einfach fürn ..., weil Null-konstruktiv! Immer diese blöden Dann-geh-doch-woanders-hin-sprüche! Ich habe aber keine Lust, geistigen Tieffliegern überall das Feld zu überlassen, nur weil sie in der Mehrheit sind. Man darf gern Gewisse Ansprüche an Informationsgehalt haben und diese zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Tomborn (2. Juli 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> so dann sag mal wo aktuelles über ROM steht du Besserwisser



Wenn du im ganzen Welt weiten Web keine Infos findest, wo soll Buffed sie denn her holen?
Ich habe mir mal das ROM Portal angesehen. 1/3 der News sind Werbung. Die Werbung gehört aber m.E. bei Spielen mit Finanzierung über Itemshops dazu.

Finde Frieden statt Krieg zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (2. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Thread mal verschoben. Er gehört ganz sicher nicht ins RoM Forum. Wenn dich Flames stören, kannst du sie gerne melden (dafür ist an jedem Beitrag so ein "!MELDEN" Knopf dran).

Versuch es doch mal - tut sicher auch nicht weh.

/wink maladin


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> @Dedennis: Sehr gut geschrieben! Im Gegensatz dazu waren die beiden nachfolgenden Beiträge einfach fürn ..., weil Null-konstruktiv! Immer diese blöden Dann-geh-doch-woanders-hin-sprüche! Ich habe aber keine Lust, geistigen Tieffliegern überall das Feld zu überlassen, nur weil sie in der Mehrheit sind. Man darf gern Gewisse Ansprüche an Informationsgehalt haben und diese zum Ausdruck bringen.


aber der Klügere gibt nach...

und deshalb sehn wir nur noch Deppen die waren einfach penetranter


@Maladin: doch die Schmerzen sind furchtbar ich hab dann immer so ein stechen im Rücken
grau-en-haft sag ich dir :>


----------



## skeggmikill (2. Juli 2009)

Eben! Warum sollen die Dummen immer gewinnen?!


----------



## dedennis (2. Juli 2009)

Tomborn schrieb:


> Wenn du im ganzen Welt weiten Web keine Infos findest, wo soll Buffed sie denn her holen?
> Ich habe mir mal das ROM Portal angesehen. 1/3 der News sind Werbung. Die Werbung gehört aber m.E. bei Spielen mit Finanzierung über Itemshops dazu.
> 
> Finde Frieden statt Krieg zu suchen
> ...



Eben doch! auf der Offiziellen Seite sind genug und im www auch. Deswegen ist das ja nicht was ich verstehe, da ständig nur die Werbung als News gepostet wird und sonst sehr wenig anderes! 
Ist ja klar das da einige keine Lust mehr haben ROM anzufangen, wenn sie hier nur Werbung lesen. Das macht das ganze Spiel kaputt. Ich hätte auch keine Lust dies zu spielen, wenn ich nur 30% da 50% hier lese. Im Buffed Heft steht ja auch nicht so ein Müll drin wie im Portal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (2. Juli 2009)

Keiner zwingt dich diese Seite zu besuchen. Ich finde sie Super. Finde oftmals neue Informative News etc. Und du wirst mir ja wohl nicht sagen das Buffed deine einzigste Informationsquelle ist, wenns um bestimmte Games geht. In sachen Community kann man eben nichts ändern. Ich treffe täglich auf meiner Arbeit Menschen die ich nicht leiden kann. Musst du halt hinnehmen, oder dir ne andere Seite suchen. Aber ob es sich überhaupt lohnt sich über fehlende Information auf einer Internetseite aufzuregen weiss ich nicht. Gibt genügend Wege an Infos zu kommen Online wie ich bereits sagte.

 „Wer das Leben nicht genießen kann, der sucht nach seinem Sinn.“

Georg Seeßlen


----------



## skeggmikill (2. Juli 2009)

"Gibt genügend Wege an Infos zu kommen Online wie ich bereits sagte" Zum Beispiel ein Portal für Online-Spiele aufsuchen!


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2009)

hmm ne online seite vs ein schiff das untergegangen ist 
oder meinst du damit den todlangweiligen film mit der einzig guten sache das caprio entlich ertrinkt?

also buffed wins im 2ten fall
im ersten hmm kp ich war nicht dabei und kenne daher auch keinen = buffed wins

2:0

zu
Der Support ist auch Prima! Ich warte jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen auf eine Antwort warum meine ROM Chars nicht im Profil sind.

- auch buffed mitarbeiter haben besseres zu tun.. + es gibt viele threads die das schon sagen wiso .. wo wir bei deinem sufu und thread close sind

st ja auch egal das im ROM-Portal schon seit wochen ein Grafikfehler bei den Guides ist, das die Addons veraltet sind und das viele gute Addons erst gar nicht drin sind.

hast das gemeldet? addons sind eine sehr zurweilige sache alle paar tage gibts neue .. denke bei einem netten hinweis werden die buffed leute das erledigen


----------



## dedennis (2. Juli 2009)

Sowas musste ja von einem Hardcoreposter wie dir kommen!
Hast vermutlich nix besseres zu tun!

Sowas kotzt mich so an!

Ich wollte nur meine Meinung mitteilen und dann kommt so ein Müll dabei raus wie immer!

Sufu hab ich benutzt und nix gebracht! Hauptsache immer alles besser wissen! 
Unterhalten kann man sich wohl auch nimmer nomal??? 

Buffed war einfach mal viel besser und in WOW war ja bis auf addons auch immer Gute News usw. dabei! Wie das jetzt aktuell ist kann ich nicht sagen da ich seit 2 Monaten kein WOW mehr spiele.

Ich bin einfach nur schwer entäuscht das es im ROM-Portal fast nur Schrott ist! So bin ich das nunmal von Buffed nicht gewohnt.Ich hab schon Jahre das Buffed- Heft Abo und da ist es nunmal mehr informativ als hier. Ich hab einfach auch nicht die zeit am Tag 20 Homepages anzuschauen um gut informiert zu sein! Dann noch ständig dummes Geschwätz von Leuten zu hören die sich über Spiele äußern die sie nicht mal selber spielen kann einen schon auf die Palme bringen!!!


----------



## skeggmikill (3. Juli 2009)

Also Minastritt, deine sprachlichen Fähigkeiten stossen hier auch ab und zu an ihre Grenzen! Paar interessante Wortkreationen!


----------



## Kaelde (3. Juli 2009)

Jetzt nicht Beleidigend werden!!!! :O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde es zwar auch nicht gut, dass sie sich so drüber auslassen aber dann musste nicht gleich genauso reagieren!!!!
dedennis dazu kann ich nichts wirkliches sagen, weil ich auch nicht jedentag in Buffed reinschaue nur eines höchstens.
Und zwar das, dass geflame hier Stark zunimmt, dass beste ist es Ignoriert sie einfach wenn sie sich wie Kinder benehmen lasst sie.
Jedenfalls besser als hier ein Flamewar anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem wird die Seite ja nur von Abonenten und Werbung aufrecht erhalten, würde sie nicht Werbung machen würde es sie nicht mal geben dann ist es kein Wunder dass manche .... nein viele dinge zu kurz kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich finde gut was du machst, aber es wird solange kein Wirkung zeigen, solange diese Seite auf Werbung basiert.

Gezeichnet : Kaelde


Ps: Meine Rechtschreibung ist Mies danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (4. Juli 2009)

Ich finde auch das Buffed ein wenig nachgelassen hat, das einzige was ich mir einmal die Woche anhöre ist der BuffedCast. Neue Threads wie " RoM vs. WoW" kann ich schon lange nicht mehr sehen!
Früher habe ich gerne mal nach der Arbeit das Forum durchstöbert, heute tue ich es eigentlich recht selten "leider" 

Gutes beisp. ist doch mal der User Minastirit und ich sag gleich vorweck er ist nicht alleine ^^
Zum größten teil sinnfreie Kommentare/Antworten in den Threads ..... ich weiss ja nicht fühlt ihr euch irgendiwe besser/stark/cool/geil 
wen unter eurem Namen steht zb. 6.594 Beiträge verfasst ? Wen Buffed das entfernen würde sind schon mal 20 % weniger idiotische Antworten im Umlauf, die keinem einzigen weiterhelfen!
Und ich spreche nicht jeden mit dieser Anzahl von Beiträgen an, es gibt auch durchaus Member mit dieser Anzahl von Beiträgen die es Vernünftig machen.

*Zum punkt Werbung:*

Ich denke mal Werbung muss irgendwo sein, du bekommst alle Informationen auf dieser Seite für 0 Euronen!
Hab mir das im RoM Portal jetzt nicht angesehen, schenke dir natürlich glauben das es so ist. Aber das muss ein funken verständniss für da sein!

*Zum Punkt Grafikfehler auf der Seite:*

Die SiteAdmins über diesen fehler Informieren, sollte sich nach einer Woche immer noch nichts getan haben einen erneuten Versuch starten....
Wichig hierbei ist immerden richtigen Ton zu treffen! 


_beisp. Guten Tag, mir ist im Berreich xy auf der Seite ein Grafik fehler ins Auge gefallen ...... usw. 

_
*Zum Punkt Premium Dienst:*

Ein sehr schöns Thema ist ja auch der Premium Dienst wie ich finde.
Ich war bei meinen alten Account sehr lange Premium Mitglied und bin es mit meinem jetzigen auch (hab den anderen vegessen "hust")
Aber mal ganz erlich bringt doch mal was neues "BITTE" ich kann mich ja irren aber Vorteile sind: MyBuffed Bonus "Mottos und Layouts", Teamspeak und ich kann mir 1 Tag früher die Buffedshow ankucken.....
und das für knapp 4 Euronen pro Monat. Aber ist es so schwer ein bisschen was neues zu bringen, seid Kreativ .... durch eure Buffed Shows weiss man ja das ihr es sein könnt! Da es sich um ein wirklich kleinen Betrag handelt verlange ich ja keine Meisterleistung, einfach mal wieder was neues.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Buffed hat seine guten und schlechten Seiten (So wie jede andere Plattform auch)
Es ist nur wichtig das man die Waage im gleichgewicht hält und nicht dafür sorgt das die negativen Aspekte die Postiven übertrumphen.
Ich glaube auch das Buffed zurzeit dabei ist, weitere Angestellte zu suchen....... ich gebe meine Hoffnung nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde weiter Premium Kunde sein und in der Hoffnung leben das mein kleiner Geldbetrag etwas bewirkt! Neue Angestellte zb. xD

*Und zum Abschluss zu dir:*

Ich möchte dir nicht schreiben: "Such dir doch eine neue Seite wen dir diese nicht gefällt" 
In vielen Situtationen der Menschheit haben einzelene Personen oder das Volk (Community) etwas bewegt ...... ein versuch ist es immer Wert!
Jeder hat das recht seine Meihnung zu äußern und sollte das auch tun , dafür gibt es diesen Thread ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buffed hat seine guten und schlechten Seiten (So wie jede andere Plattform auch)
Es ist nur wichtig das man die Waage im gleichgewicht hält und nicht dafür sorgt das die negativen Aspekte die Postiven übertrumphen.
Es wird nie jemand schaffen es allen recht zu machen und das kann auch nicht verkangt werden.

Ps. Ich bin schon knapp 2 Jahre auf dieser Seite unterwegs und will mich einfach nicht trennen, es freut mich jede Woche die alten Gesichter zu sehen und natürlich auch die neuen
      Hallo Imke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Konsorten......
      Ihr seid ein Klasse Team und macht eure Arbeit gut, vielleicht seid ihr zurzeit ein wenig überfordert...... aber ich denke das wird schon wieder.
      Ich war ja schon immer für eine  Praktikanten 96 Stunden Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Na gut soviel von mir, schönen Tag noch 

mfg FrankieFourFingers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (4. Juli 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Der Support ist auch Prima! Ich warte jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen auf eine Antwort warum meine ROM Chars nicht im Profil sind.
> 
> ...




1. Na und ? Was juckt dich dein Profil hier wenn du die Seite eh Scheiße findest ? Versteh ich nicht. Guck mal in meinem steht NIX und ich lebe, meine Welt dreht sich sogar weiter ohne Signatur & Avatar

2. Nein, buffed ist von Beginn an ein Irrenhaus & Kindergarten. Das was du meinst was es früher mal gab und gut war hieß Blasc.


----------

